# Hay Baling Safety



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

A know I am preaching to the choir...but as a friendly reminder...please be careful out there...here are some things I picked from multiple sources on the internet on hay baling safety...

Look for hazards to stop accidents before they happen:

Handling:

- Children playing near hay balers, carriers and stackers. 
- Training of operators handling tractors, front-end loaders or forklifts. 
- Use of two-poster tractor ROPS for baling - they offer no operator protection from bales falling back off forks or bale-loading frames. Tractors with cabs, FOPS (fall on protective structure) or four-poster ROPS are safer. 
- Makeshift or poorly fitting bale-loading attachments on tractors and forklifts. 
- Carrying bales too high off the ground. 
- Insufficient counterbalance on tractor or forklift vehicle.

Baler operation:

-Baler properly connected to the tractor. 
-Adequate safety guards fitted. 
-Nobody allowed to ride on the baler. 
-Prevent others getting too close to the baler. 
- Fire extinguisher fitted to the machine. 
- Disengage PTO and apply fly wheel brake prior to making baler adjustments. 
- Stop engine and apply fly wheel brake before repairs or "stringing up" the baler. 
- Extra care and attention when reversing or turning the machine, 
working at night, loading onto a truck, and unloading.

Stacking:

-Loading and stacking on uneven ground. 
-Stacks under or near overhead powerlines 
-Stacks of round bales inadequately chocked and border posted. 
-Damaged bales at base of stack - eg from vehicles, cattle or rodents. 
-Unstable heights and loose stacking. 
-Bales stacked higher than safe operating height of farm tractor or forklift. 
-Children playing on stacked bales, particularly during stacking or unstacking. 
-Lack of training, experience and protection for people doing hay baling, stacking and loading. 
-Handling more bales than safe for the loader.

Transporting:

-Sturdiness of trailers carrying heavy loads of bales. 
-Restraining frames back and front of trailer. 
-Hooks fitted so ropes can be used to secure load. 
-Roads too close to or below powerlines. 
-Rough terrain causing bales to become unstable. 
-Safe speeds at all times. 
-People riding on loaded hay trailers - highly dangerous.

Assess the risk

Check each hazard that has been spotted to assess:

- Do not allow people to ride on stacked trailers. 
- Be aware of overhead obstructions, like trees, bridges and powerlines. 
- Avoid rough ground that could cause bales to dislodge. 
- Ensure loads are adequately secured. 
- Do not overload vehicles beyond legal limits

Have a safe and profitable hay season folks and we wills we around the site


----------

